# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  GINEintima ClotriActive

## Igła

Czy stosowałyście tej maści? Zastanawiam się czy jej cena (sporo droższa od zwykłego clotrimazolum) przekłada się na skuteczność i jakość?

----------


## Marcelina

bez sensu! nie kupuj. ja pytałam w aptece o klotrimazol i babka mi to chciała dać, ale jak uslyszałam cene to odpuściłam. to zwykły klotrimazol a jest drozszy ze 3 razy od tego co kupowalam wczesniej.

----------


## Karmela

No dokładnie. Taki jak ja kupowałam kosztował jakies 4 zł, a tu mi farmaceutka krzyknęła 12 zeta za to samo. Nie ma głupich!

----------


## marlenka29

pewnie też tak uważam, po co przepłacać. Nie zawsze wysoka cena oznacza dobrą jakość

----------


## Felka

dziewczyny, a któraś próbowała? skuteczne to jest w ogóle?

----------


## Passadena

to zwykły klotrimazol, ale kosztuje troche wiecej niż zwykły, nie wiedzieć czemu. ja osobiście nie przepadam za maścią, więc  nie polecam, zwłaszcza za wyższą cenę.

----------


## ala25

Felka to jest zwykły klotrymazol, wiec nie jest to żadne wow!

----------


## Patelnia

za drogi zwykły klotrimazol

----------


## Sonia_30

zgodze sie, jak za tą cenę, to się nie opłaca, można dostać klotrimazol za 3 zł

----------


## fiolka

ja stosowałam bo zwykłego clotrymazolu zabrakło a nie nie chciałam czekac. Działa tak samo jak ta sama maś za 3zł. Jedyną różnice odczułam w cenie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w moim przypadku nie chodzi już nawet o cene bo ja nie znoszę maści, z resztą wydaje mi się, że lepiej działaja tabletki dopochwowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie mogę brać clotrimazolum bo jestem uczulona. Po nim dostałam plamienia i podrażnienia okolic intymnych

----------


## salomena

ja również nie mogę brać klotrymazolu, zaraz mnie piecze jak cholera

----------

